# Starship Now finished



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Starship crazy.

This is yesterdays Starship now finished.

Made from 18mm Birch ply.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful and great for hunting. That thing will pay for itself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Saw this on ebay, awesome!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Individual said:


> Saw this on ebay, awesome!


Not that one you didn't !

only finished it this morning .

but if you look a bit later you might just see it then . haha

Btw , i posted your catty this morning pal .


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> Individual said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this on ebay, awesome!
> ...


Cheers, after my birthday i'l be looking if you have anymore of them custom ones !


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Really like that tactical look!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting , what is the overall length, and what is the lenght of the rubbers/


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Dr J said:


> Interesting , what is the overall length, and what is the lenght of the rubbers/


The overall is 22.5 inch, the length of the tbg depends on how long your draw is ... this starship gives you 13.5 inch extra draw.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

very nice man...bet that was alot of work.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

cueball.tech said:


> very nice man...bet that was alot of work.


Just a wee bit!


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

How long was the build start to finish


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

cueball.tech said:


> How long was the build start to finish


easy do 1 in a day , i made that while making other cattys for people.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks good!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I would have figured on longer build time


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Very clean lines, I like it.

Does this design have a name?

Is it proprietary, or would you consider sharing a template?


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

TimR said:


> Very clean lines, I like it.
> 
> Does this design have a name?
> 
> Is it proprietary, or would you consider sharing a template?


Hi

this design is just called Starship 2 - 4 the 4 is because it has 4 holes in . lol the other one has 8 holes.

My template is just drawn on a scrap piece of cardboard .

If you need any dimensions plz just pm me and i will try help ..... i just put pen to paper if it looks ok i cut it out .

there is another getting drawn up as we speak .


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

eggy22 said:


> TimR said:
> 
> 
> > Very clean lines, I like it.
> ...


I can see enough in the photo to duplicate it.

But I wouldn't steal somebody's design without asking permission especially if you're selling them.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mossberg mkII. Looks ace Eggy, I'm off to yu some ply at the weekend


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

MagicTorch100 said:


> Mossberg mkII. Looks ace Eggy, I'm off to yu some ply at the weekend


Make sure you Buy the correct stuff pal ...... you need 18mm BIRCH ply.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

TimR said:


> eggy22 said:
> 
> 
> > TimR said:
> ...


Have a go my friend .... i look forward to seeing the finished item.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done, have you shot it as yet, if you have, how did it go?


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Dr J said:


> Well done, have you shot it as yet, if you have, how did it go?


Yes i was shooting it yesterday before i painted it .

i think they are great shooters ,i,ve only been using single tgb bands 25-20 tapers with a 42inch draw , i always twist the pouch when shooting with this setup and 9.5mm steel they certainly pack a punch.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I made one out of cardboard.... didnt work? ...

Great job eggy


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Plywood?


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

cueball.tech said:


> Plywood?


Yes 18mm BIRCH ply.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Tactical!


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Wonder if cnc billet aluminum would look good like this


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I made an attempt at it tonight;

I tried to copy the design, drew it several times, was never happy with it; (PS I can't use periods on this computer because the dog ate the period key, I use a lot of semicolons); I would have liked to see a photo on grid paper background to get the dimensions; Hee, hee;

I changed the grip to thumbhole because I was going to use unknown wood and i was worried about the handle failing; then I found some plywood I'd forgotten; anyway here it is;


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks good Timr


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I am amazed at the amount of sharing of knowledge and everything in this forum


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

TimR said:


> I made an attempt at it tonight;
> 
> I tried to copy the design, drew it several times, was never happy with it; (PS I can't use periods on this computer because the dog ate the period key, I use a lot of semicolons); I would have liked to see a photo on grid paper background to get the dimensions; Hee, hee;
> 
> I changed the grip to thumbhole because I was going to use unknown wood and i was worried about the handle failing; then I found some plywood I'd forgotten; anyway here it is;


Hey thats fantastic , i drew another one up yesterday and was toying with the idea of Thumbhole.

I like it !!!! ........ How much extra draw do you have ?


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

eggy22 said:


> TimR said:
> 
> 
> > I made an attempt at it tonight;
> ...


My normal draw is only 30 inches, this increases it to 43.5 inches. I haven't made bands yet, I hope to shoot it tonight.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Chrono that beast


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Would love to see some numbers and shooting videos and pics of this thing...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

nice work mate,


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree very nice work


----------

